# Fallo compilación entorno gráfico.

## Antc

Tengo un problema al intentar instalar gnome, probablemente debido a que miestras lo estaba instalando alguien apago mi ordenador. La cuestion es que cuando intento instalarlo de nuevo me da error, y tampoco me deja desinstalarlo. Alguna solución?

PD:Es la primera vez que instalo gentoo.

----------

## quilosaq

Bienvenido.

Tendrás que dar mas información para que te podamos ayudar. ¿Arranca tu sistema?  ¿Estás ya en un entorno gráfico? ¿Usas una terminal de comandos o una herramienta gráfica? ¿Usas el comando emerge? ¿Qué dice exactamente el error?

----------

## Antc

El sistema esta instalado y me doy cuenta de que ahora nisiquiera me arranca. Si use comando emerge y se estaba instalando bien hasta que apagaron mi pc. No se cual es el error exactamente pero este es un screenshot de lo que sale.

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/755/pantallazoxw.png

Quizas no debi haber reiniciado, tengo la sensación de que me va a tocar iniciar de nuevo.

----------

## gringo

por lo que pegas parece que el sistema de archivos está algo tocado, no parece nada grave a priori.

Te sugiero que apagues el sistema y vulevas a introducir el livecd de gentoo ( o el que mas te guste) para ejecutar un fsck en el medio corrupto ( dev/sda3).

saluetes

----------

## Antc

Vale ya solucione lo del  sistema, ya lo tengo operativo, pero me sigue dando el mismo fallo gnome.

----------

## gringo

como no nos digas algo mas veo complicado que te podamos ayudar ... que fallo ?

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Si tu sistema de ficheros se dañó probablemente algún archivo (o algunos archivos) estén corruptos. Localiza el paquete que contiene los archivos que se mencionan en el screenshot y reinstálalo con emerge --oneshot. Si eso no funciona, usa la fuerza bruta (emerge -e system && emerge -e world) para reinstalar todos los paquetes de tu sistema.

Para localizar el paquete que contiene un archivo dado se usa:

```
equery b /camino/al/archivo
```

equery es parte de app-portage/gentoolkit, por si no lo tienes instalado.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Perdón por salirme del tema, pero ¿Cómo se toma un screenshot de la consola?

Es que ahora que veo uno me doy cuenta de que no tengo ni la menor idea   :Embarassed: 

Salud!

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Se usa fbgrab para ello   :Laughing:  se debe tener el framebuffer de la consola tty activado y funcionando, para que pueda sacar la captura de pantalla

```

$eix media-gfx/fbgrab

[I] media-gfx/fbgrab

     Available versions:  1.0

     Installed versions:  1.0(00:19:12 11/02/10)

     Homepage:            http://hem.bredband.net/gmogmo/fbgrab/

     Description:         Framebuffer screenshot utility

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias por la información. Cuando pueda voy a darle una mirada.

Salud!

----------

## upszot

 *DJ_DEXTER wrote:*   

> Se usa fbgrab para ello   se debe tener el framebuffer de la consola tty activado y funcionando, para que pueda sacar la captura de pantalla
> 
> ```
> 
> $eix media-gfx/fbgrab
> ...

 

perdon por seguir desvirtuando ... pero ya q tocaron el tema... 

la vez pasada queria sacar un screen... typie el comando.... "fbgrab archivo.jpg" o algo asi creo... y con [shift] + [page-up] me ubique en la parte de la pantalla que queria capturar... y di el [enter] ....

 Ahora bien ... el resultado no fue el que yo esperaba... ya que no me capturo la pantalla que estaba viendo sino la que entraba arriba del texto del comando #fbgrab archivo.jpg    

 (espero que se entienda.... dicho de otra forma me capturo el final de la pantalla donde esta el prompt) ... hay alguna forma de capturar mas arriba? asignandole algun shotcut al fbgrab ??

saludos

----------

